# What's the best cut for smoking roast beef?



## thefuzz (Nov 5, 2011)

Trying to figure out what cut to buy to make some homemade roast beef for sandwiches.

What say you?


----------



## captturbo (Nov 5, 2011)

I've had very good luck buying round tip roasts for slicing. Bottom round has worked out well too.


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2011)

bottom round or sirloin tip.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup----I like Sirloin Tip best too.

Here's one that came out great:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111938/rare-roast-beef-for-sammies-lots-of-views

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)

Sirloin tip or tri tip if you can get one.


----------



## thefuzz (Nov 6, 2011)

Went to go buy a Sirloin Tip today...no luck.

Need to call around and see who has one.

Thanks guys for the input.


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 6, 2011)

My vote is for tri tip BUT I have not tried sirlon tip perhaps I should.  Tri tip has a nice layer if fat on the outside which keeps the meat moist.  Day before I smoke a tri tip I use a meat tenderizer on it.  Or if I marinate it in apple juice, brown sugar and salt I reduce the salt and add the meat tenderizer.  Ivie


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 6, 2011)

Bearcarver is a great expert on this.  He has alot of experience in this area.  So visit the post he gave to you.  Really nice guy too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

Smokin Vegas said:


> Bearcarver is a great expert on this.  He has alot of experience in this area.  So visit the post he gave to you.  Really nice guy too.


Thanks for the kind words, Ivie, but I'm not really an expert---I think I followed SmokinAl on the Roast Beef.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## oldthymer (Nov 6, 2011)

I generally use an eye of round because we have a lot of sales for them in this area.  In fact, there is a buy 1 get 1 free sale this week.


----------



## venture (Nov 6, 2011)

If I were doing the roast specifically for sandwiches, I would choose the sirloin tip provided it is sliced thinly across the grain.  Good balance of quality vs price.  For left over meat the tri tip would be my first choice, but any quality roast would fit in this category. They say it isn't a Philly without rib eye, but that would be leftover rib eye at my house.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 6, 2011)

Sirloin tip is my choice also, I ususally brine it first with some italian herbs

smoke it with hickory or pecan and take it to 135*  cool and slice for sammies


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree Italian herbs add a really great flavor to beef.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would have to go with a whole top butt - the boneless sirloin steak of the loin.  Medium fat cover that can be trimmed as close as you like and tender and juicy!


----------



## erain (Nov 7, 2011)

beef clod hearts, from the chuck section also will make some nice roast beef for sammies... just be sure and remove the flatiron strip as they make sime very fine steak cutlets...(almost as tender as tenderloin but twice as tasty)... it is also one of the more economical primal cuts to be had.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm with Pops, I'm a Top Butt fan for Slicing...But there ain't nothing better than Smoked Rib Roast, Hot out of the smoker and cut 1 1/4 inch Thick!...JJ


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 7, 2011)

I like sirloin tip roast/bottom round roast taken to 133-137 and sliced super thin across the grain. practically melts in your mouth. creamy horseradish is a must!


----------



## thefuzz (Nov 15, 2011)

One more thing guys.

Do I brine, or coat and wrap overnight?


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't brine beef

Just rub and wrap, then sit in the fridge over night


----------

